

Naval on the Age Question: You Create for Sex - nivi
http://www.startupboy.com/journal/2007/8/8/the-aging-entrepreneur.html

======
mechanical_fish
Most of the article is reasonable - except for the bit about the "sublimated
sex drive". Did this guy just step out of a time capsule? Freudianism is past
its expiration date.

I call foul. The idea that nerds are nerds because they can't get a date -
that serious math is something that the sexually satisfied wouldn't bother
with - is a pernicious stereotype, and if you're gonna flirt with that
argument in the 21st century then you're gonna need data. Real data, not one-
shot anecdotes like the life of Paul Erdos. (I'll see your Paul Erdos and
raise you the thrice-married Richard Feynman. Now it's your turn: name a
celibate jazz musician.)

If the urge to create software comes from a sublimated sex drive, why hasn't
the world ground to a halt since we installed 24-hour vending machines for
free porn on every programmer's desktop? Was reddit founded by eunuchs? How
can YC possibly compete with all those live webcams and chat rooms?

------
menloparkbum
"Modern entrepreneurship, especially web entrepreneurship, is extremely
competitive / time sensitive, requires enormous amounts of iteration even
within a single product life-cycle, and often requires solving many
challenging technical and business problems one after the other in a public
view ( _with the opposite sex watching_ )."

This doesn't make sense. Every web entrepreneur knows the opposite sex _isn't_
watching.

------
portLAN
Upvoted for combining multiple relevant sources including Douglas Adams into
one post.

